# A favourite amongst birders....



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Shot this beautiful Kingfisher two weeks ago after it perched on a wooden boom (put in for the Kingfishers) below the hide I was watching from. I was quite chuffed how this one turned out. 
Luckily I was in the hide on my own, so noise inside was kept to a minimum.

Steve


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Nice shot. I have never managed one of a British Kingfisher at home but got one in Sri Lanka last year, then a Stork billed Kingfisher in India and a Pied Kingfisher in Tanzania a few years ago.
Lovely birds!


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

trevorf said:


> Nice shot. I have never managed one of a British Kingfisher at home but got one in Sri Lanka last year, then a Stork billed Kingfisher in India and a Pied Kingfisher in Tanzania a few years ago.
> Lovely birds!


Lovely trio:smile2: I do like those Pied Kingfishers, very striking bird.:thumbright:

Steve


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Forgot about the Malachite Kingfisher also from Tanzania.

Trevor


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Another stunner mate - well done.

Steve


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I admire your patients and your camera´s obviously aren´t like my little cannon. :laugh: Beautiful birds.
Jan


----------

